

Things I was Surprised to Learn about HealthTech - siliconprarie
http://www.lauradhamilton.com/things-i-was-surprised-to-learn-about-healthtech

======
seanwoods
It's relatively straightforward to extract data from MUMPS. Epic (and many
other vendors) just won't let you do it.

Also, it would be nice if people didn't always associate MUMPS with that Daily
WTF post. How about linking to the Wikipedia page?

